# Harnesses!



## Bushclass (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good harness brand that doesn't chafe the side of their Vizsla's front legs that also hooks in the front? He's a perfect joy to walk with a front facing harness and a sled dog if it hitches from the back.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

have u ever tried these?

Love2Pet No Pull Dog Leash, Large, Blue

found it on Amazon and worked much better for us than any harness. Also when the time was finally right it made it transitioning to a normal leash much easier.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073W8M6L...&pd_rd_r=10d5d2ab-ade3-11e8-a8ea-092258445276

I had the same problem with a "walking" harness from petsmart. Our dog hated it because it rubbed the hair right off the top of her legs. I made a little tube of fleece fabric to cover that area of her harness and it did help. But I also bought the above harness for when we ride bikes. And I find that when we use it for regular walks. If the dog pulls it sort of cinches in around the ribs and she will stop and look at me. So it may be worth a try. It is not very expensive at all.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

http://doodads.mybigcommerce.com/wonder-walker-body-halter/

...this is where my harness search ended. It's low profile and works great. Early on there was a little redness in Cali's armpits from the rubbing, but that went away once she was used to it. I have other harnesses to go on hikes with (Ruffwear is pretty good), but she always prefers this. I recommend it.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I am trying this Halti harness, it has two lead D rings one on the chest to counter pulling and one on the back.










it slips over the puppys' or dogs' head and then clips so you don't need to raise their legs to fit.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01EAQE5I2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

I have the petsafe 3 in 1 harness and it fits him well. The straps are all padded. It has the martingale front, a loop for a sled dog back, and other loops for a seat belt if you want. Its been working fine. I will say I got a different front walking harness from the company and it didn't fit. Their customer service was great. I sent them photos, and they agreed it wouldn't work for him and suggested the 3 in 1. Chewy (where I purchased it) also had great customer service and had a hassle free return. I would certainly order online from them again.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't use pet harness after seeing effects on movement (not mine). I recommend to my puppy owners to spend time (or even take additional puppy classes) teaching their puppies to properly walk on loose lead. It may take quite a while but really worth it.


----------

